# el dequeísmo



## Haghenschlapfter

¿Alguien me puede explicar el fenómeno, por favor? ¿Siempre está mal? Si no, ¿cuándo está bien y cuándo no? ¿Tiende a ser los extranjeros que lo cometimos u también otros de habla hispana?

Gracias de antemano,

James


----------



## Jellby

El dequeísmo es el uso de preposiciones (normalmente "de") antes del relativo "que" cuando no son necesarias. Por definicion, está siempre mal, porque cuando está bien no es dequeísmo.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Gracias... ¿me puedes dar ejemplos comunes de cuando uno comete este error?


----------



## Blankusi

Hola! yo creo que los extranjeros apenas cometen este error, sino mas bien la gente de habla hispana.
Por ejemplo: creo de que ire a comprar esta tarde.


----------



## Blankusi

Por cierto, ya que lo pides... Seria _corrigez mon français si vous voulez, _o _corrige mon français si tu veux_  pero entonces di  _s'il te plaît._
By the way, you can correct my English as well!

(No tengo los acentos, lo siento)


----------



## Jellby

Te recomiendo que leas la entrada sobre el dequeísmo en el DPD:

www.rae.es -> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas -> busca "dequeísmo".


----------



## jmx

Haghenschlapfter said:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar el fenómeno, por favor? ¿Siempre está mal? Si no, ¿cuándo está bien y cuándo no? ¿Tiende a ser los extranjeros que lo cometimos u también otros de habla hispana?


El "dequeísmo" es una sobrecorrección, es decir, no es una forma espontánea de hablar sino que es propia de personas nativas que intentan usar un registro alto sin dominarlo. Típico de personas sin estudios que tienen que hablar para los medios : futbolistas, ciertos artistas, ... Ejemplo :

Creo _de_ que ganaremos el partido.


----------



## hernito

Del mismo modo, jmartins, el queísmo es una reacción (al menos a mí me parece esto) algo snob que tiene cierta gente al dequeísmo.
Para no caer en el dequeísmo, siendo éste tan habitual, optan por jamás decir "de que", aún cuando su uso fuese necesario.

Suena igual de mal pero tiene el agravante de que parece ser algo snob.
A mí, en particular, me irrita más el queísmo que el dequeísmo.

Un saludo.

PS:Obviamente, los dos están mal.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Acabo de recibir un mensaje que dice "necesito *de que* me hagas un favor" de mi amigo... Un ejemplo del "dequeísmo"


----------



## Noldor

Nunca había oído hablar del "queísmo".

Te refieres a decir "¿Qué estamos hablando?" en lugar de "¿De qué estamos hablando?"


----------



## Avestruz

hernito said:


> Del mismo modo, jmartins, el queísmo es una reacción (al menos a mí me parece esto) algo snob que tiene cierta gente al dequeísmo.
> Para no caer en el dequeísmo, siendo éste tan habitual, optan por jamás decir "de que", aún cuando su uso fuese necesario.
> 
> Suena igual de mal pero tiene el agravante de que parece ser algo snob.
> A mí, en particular, me irrita más el queísmo que el dequeísmo.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PS:Obviamente, los dos están mal.



Se llama ultracorrección del dequeísmo y es un error gramatical del mismo orden que el dequeísmo en sí.


----------



## hernito

Noldor said:


> Nunca había oído hablar del "queísmo".
> 
> Te refieres a decir "¿Qué estamos hablando?" en lugar de "¿De qué estamos hablando?"


 
El queísmo es más fácil explicarlo con ejemplos que teóricamente (por lo menos para mí).

Se utiliza mucho decir: "Estoy seguro *que* es así", o bien "Antes *que* me olvide...", o bien "Me convenció *que* es mejor de este modo", etc...

Son todos ejemplos en donde, en lugar de "que" debería usarse "de que".

Entonces: "Estoy seguro *de* *que* es así", "Antes *de* *que* me olvide...",
"Me convenció *de* *que* es mejor de este modo".

Un saludo.


----------



## slazenger14

Perdona que me meta en esta discusión pero para algunos, este tema es uno de los más difíciles del idioma español.  Unos ejemplos:
Me quejo *de que *el gobierno se niegue a terminar la guerra. 
¿*De qué*? Of what are you complaining about? 
Tengo miedo *de que *no llegues a visitarme. 

I have found that with a lot of things, you just have to memorize them. 
Some verbs have preposiciones in which you have to memorize, (it least I did). 
Tener  de
Quejarse  de 
Estoy  de
There are tons more, I just can't think of them right now, haha. So, with this rule you have to assume that *de que* is included when forming a clause with two subjects:
Estoy alegre *de que* estés aquí.  
Siempre ella se queja *de* mis decisiones. *¿De qué?* De mis decisiones. 
Jamás he estado en un país extranjero por lo tanto no estoy seguro si los hispanohablantes hablaran de esta manera, pero ojalá nos digan, jeje.


----------



## hernito

Hello, Slazenger14.

All the examples you have given are correct and that is exactly the way they should be used.
I didn't quite get what your difficulty is or what is exactly the thing you had to learn by heart.
And actually this is not an error not native speakers might make.
The problem with this, in general, is that its use is so widely spread that it seems almost an impossible task to try to correct.

If you still have doubts I'd be more than happy to help you.


----------



## Noldor

Slazenger14, I want to punctualize you are mixing three different concepts:

a) "Quejarse de" is a "_Complemento de Régimen Verbal_". Like _"pensar en_" or "_quedar con_".
In this case, there is no adjective needed. So you have to memorize the pair (Verb, prep).

b) "[Estar] seguro/contento de". Here, "de" introduces a Complemento Adjetival. 
In this case, the adjective is needed, because it is the predicative center. You have to memorize the pair (adjective,prep), but the verb is not important. For example, you can say: 
Está/Parece/Camina seguro de sí mismo.

c) Finally, "Tener + adjetivo + de" is wrong. It is "Tener + certain nouns + de", because here "de" introduces a "Complemento del Nombre". Like "miedo de", "libre de". So you have to memorize the pair (noun,prep).

For instance, you can say
[case c] "Tiene *seguridad en* sí mismo" instead of
[case b] "Está *seguro de *sí mismo".

As a conclusion, I would say that it is correct to use "de que" every time you want to introduce a subordinate sentence as one of these complements.

[case a]
Se quejó de él
Se quejó de que no viniera.

[case b]
Estoy seguro de mí mismo.
Estoy seguro de que vendrá.

[case c]
Tengo miedo de la oscuridad.
Tengo miedo de que venga.


----------



## slazenger14

Puede que no yo entienda este concepto tan bien como pensaba, jeje. 
I mean, there are some formations that you just have to memorize. I could be wrong but for example: Nunca se dice: Espero de que, *sino* Espero que. 
Sin embargo, siempre se debe decir: Tengo miedo de que, *no* Tengo miedo que. 
Me molesta/gusta que, *no* me molesta de que. 
Ella se arrepintió de que, *no* ella se arrepintió que.  
Lo que digo es que hay ciertas situaciones en que lleva la preposición "de" y que hay que memorizarlas. 

¿Tengo razón? Espero que sí, jeje.


----------



## Noldor

Yes, salezenger14, you are right. You have to learn them by heart.

It is also a problem for Spanish people to realize which expressions need the preposition "de" and which don't. This entire post is about it: "dequeísmo"


----------



## slazenger14

Ok. That's what I was thinking and I was trying to describe with my post above. 
Otro ejemplo que tiene lo mismo sentido pero preposiciones diferentes:
*Acuérdate de que* lo hagas en cuanto vuelvas a casa. 
*Recuerda que* lo hagas, .....etc etc.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Noldor said:


> Slazenger14, I want to punctualize clarify that you are mixing three different concepts



Que yo sepa, la palabra "punctualize" no existe en inglés.  {*Edit:* Lo verifiqué con la OED}
*Punctual*=on time _puntual _  We never have problems with Esme arriving late for work.  She is always punctual.
*Punctuate*=puntuar o salpicar

En inglés "punctual" no signífica _"exacto"_; se usa solamente en un sentido temporal.



_Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es malo si no es obsesión_


----------



## princesa azteca

Holaaaa!

Me queda la duda en la siguiente frase:

La empresa tiene que utilizar todos los instrumentos de que dispone...

¿Es correcto "de que"?

Mil gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

princesa azteca said:


> Holaaaa!
> 
> Me queda la duda en la siguiente frase:
> 
> La empresa tiene que utilizar todos los instrumentos de que dispone...
> 
> ¿Es correcto "de que"?
> 
> Mil gracias!


 
Sí, porque el verbo _disponer_ se acompaña en este caso de la preposición _de_.


----------



## madaboutthenet

princesa azteca said:


> Holaaaa!
> 
> Me queda la duda en la siguiente frase:
> 
> La empresa tiene que utilizar todos los instrumentos de que dispone...
> 
> ¿Es correcto "de que"?
> 
> Mil gracias!


 
Hola,
sí, tu frase es corecta, porque hablas de medios que la emperesa se da a sí misma.
Lo difícil del dequísmo es saber cuándo poner el "de" y cuándo no. Como ya han dicho más arriba, para no caer en dequeismo mucha gente quita el "de" siempre y queda igual de mal.

MATN


----------



## hernito

Hola.

En el caso que describes, en particular, lo que debería decir es:
"La empresa tiene que utilizar todos los instrumentos de LOS que dispone".
Sino, por arreglar un error cometemos otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

hernito said:


> Hola.
> 
> En el caso que describes, en particular, lo que debería decir es:
> "La empresa tiene que utilizar todos los instrumentos de LOS que dispone".
> Si no, por arreglar un error cometemos otro.
> Saludos.





> *1.2.2.* Cuando el relativo con antecedente explícito lleva preposición, la posibilidad de construirse con el artículo depende, por un lado, de si la oración es explicativa o especificativa y, por otro, de cuál sea la preposición:
> (...)
> *b) *Cuando la oración de relativo es afirmativa: _«Consideró resuelto el asunto *de que* se ocupaban _[...]_ ciertos organismos internacionales»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 7-13.12.83), *igual de válido* que _el asunto *del que* se ocupaban_.


 
Se puede leer aquí el tema completo del DPD sobre el uso del artículo con "que".


----------



## Istriano

This is all relative.
_Antes de que (sea tarde), despues de que (salga) w_ere considered classical examples of *dequeísmo*, but the Royal Academy accepted them as correct 20 years ago, and now many people

shy away from  correct original forms: _antes que (sea tarde), despues que (salga)_ thinking they're *queísmos*.


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> El "dequeísmo" es una sobrecorrección, es decir, no es una forma espontánea de hablar sino que es propia de personas nativas que intentan usar un registro alto sin dominarlo. Típico de personas sin estudios que tienen que hablar para los medios : futbolistas, ciertos artistas, ... Ejemplo :
> 
> Creo _de_ que ganaremos el partido.


 

Juaaaaaa, hice el doctorado en lingüística pero como buena uruguaya, soy dequeísta!


----------



## jmx

duvija said:


> Juaaaaaa, hice el doctorado en lingüística pero como buena uruguaya, soy dequeísta!


En España es una sobrecorrección, de momento. Pero por supuesto toda sobrecorrección puede llegar a _nativizarse_, véanse por ejemplo todas las palabras resultado de etimología popular. Por otro lado ¿cómo estás tan segura de que eres _dequeísta_?


----------



## VictorBsAs

Cuando tengo dudas uso esta receta: tomo la subordinada que empieza con 'que' y la reemplazo por 'eso' y entonces veo si queda mejor con o sin 'de'.
Eso no sirve para los casos en que 'de que' se puede reemplazar por 'del que' / 'de la que' / 'de los que' / 'de las que'
Lamentablemente me parece que esto sólo es útil para los hispanohablantes, pero aparentemente somos los hispanohablantes quienes tenemos más problemas con el tema.


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> En España es una sobrecorrección, de momento. Pero por supuesto toda sobrecorrección puede llegar a _nativizarse_, véanse por ejemplo todas las palabras resultado de etimología popular. Por otro lado ¿cómo estás tan segura de que eres _dequeísta_?


 

Estoy segura, porque puedo monitorear mi habla (parte del entrenamiento en lingüística) y me doy cuenta que 'me suena mejor' cuando incluyo el 'de que', aunque sepa que no es 'gramaticalmente correcto'. Uno habla como la gente que lo rodea (sociolingüística dixit).


----------



## jmx

duvija said:


> Estoy segura, porque puedo monitorear mi habla (parte del entrenamiento en lingüística) y me doy cuenta que 'me suena mejor' cuando incluyo el 'de que', aunque sepa que no es 'gramaticalmente correcto'. Uno habla como la gente que lo rodea (sociolingüística dixit).


¿Y en qué tipo de frases lo dices?


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> ¿Y en qué tipo de frases lo dices?


 

Es que no tengo ni la menor idea. Por eso digo que en Uruguay lo usamos así, al barrer. A veces me reprimo y por ahí me doy cuenta que no lo usé donde correspondía haberlo usado. Así que decidí no reprimirme y usarlo como me salga.
(Digamos, es como cuando tratamos de imitar a un español diciendo c,z/s y, como a todo el mundo que no lo usa nativamente, meto las de andar, por cecear donde no corresponde y enchufarle 's' a cualquier cosa)


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Estoy segura, porque puedo monitorear mi habla (parte del entrenamiento en lingüística) y me doy _cuenta de que_ 'me suena mejor' cuando incluyo el 'de que', aunque sepa que no es 'gramaticalmente correcto'. Uno habla como la gente que lo rodea (sociolingüística dixit).


 
Duvija, en mi opinión no eres dequeísta, sino queísta. 

(¿O es que yo también soy dequeísta?)


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Duvija, en mi opinión no eres dequeísta, sino queísta.
> 
> (¿O es que yo también soy dequeísta?)


 

Juas. Todo es posible. Claramente no tengo ni la más mínima idea de cuándo se usa 'de que' y cuándo no...


----------



## jmx

Se me había olvidado explicar que, según mi observación, todo el mundo es _queísta_. Es decir, hablando rápido, todos decimos "estoy seguro que vendrá" pero por escrito o en estilos enfáticos, los que somos leídos pasamos a "estoy seguro de que vendrá".


----------



## Cebolleta

jmartins said:


> Se me había olvidado explicar que, según mi observación, todo el mundo es _queísta_. Es decir, hablando rápido, todos decimos "estoy seguro que vendrá" pero por escrito o en estilos enfáticos, los que somos leídos pasamos a "estoy seguro de que vendrá".



Todo el mundo es mucha gente...


----------



## jmx

Cebolleta said:


> Todo el mundo es mucha gente...


Pues sí, no los he contado uno por uno, si es a eso a lo que te refieres. Y lo que es más gracioso, ningún lingüista ha comprobado nada persona por persona en toda la historia ¿no? ;-)


----------



## manicha

Hombre, todo el mundo... Yo nunca diría "estoy seguro que vendrá", aunque me parece menos malo que los "pienso de que", "opino de que", "resulta de que" que proliferan a diario por todas partes.


----------

